# Dayton Audio DTA-100



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Dayton Audio DTA-100


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks nice and its cheap. I think I'd rather go with a Gizmo though, support our local Boss Hole


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

50 wpc into 8 ohms aint bad for the price....being Class T

Certainly doesn't look as good as the Gizmo, though


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a very interesting product, the TK2050 is a very good tripath chip.


----------

